# iPhone Ownership Poll



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Roll call! Who owns an iPhone now.*

Just wanted a straw poll. Who owns one now (either version)?

Me. 16gb Black

EDIT: Added poll on 8/4/08 - Chealion


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Owned.

16GB black.

.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

16GB White.....posting from it now.


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

8GB for me


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

16Gb Black.


----------



## Blood_Lust (Sep 7, 2003)

Owned. 16GB white.


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

16GB black


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Me! 8GB


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

2x8GB


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

1 - 16GB Black

1 - 16 GB White


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

1 - 16gb Black


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

8GB here and lovin' every minute of it!


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

8 GB original


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

We have been using the iPhone (first generation) for months now - my family of five. Will upgrade when available for my corporate plan.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

8gb 3g


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I have a 16Gb Black


----------



## snipper (Jun 10, 2008)

16 Black here


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

16 GB Black


----------



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

8gb


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

16gb classic sold. Now on 16gb black. I <3 iPhone.


----------



## PlanetTelex (Jul 13, 2008)

White


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

8 gig


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

16 gig black


----------



## Mr. Fartleberry (Dec 17, 2005)

Maybe in 5 years.


----------



## User1 (Jul 23, 2008)

16G BLACK


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Maybe ... once all the fuss dies down. Quite happy with my iTouch and a rinky-dinky cell which I use maybe 5-10 minutes monthly. True! Not a big cell guy.


----------



## mejag (Mar 16, 2003)

Ordered a 16GB black saturday but it's out of stock  I'll patiently use my Nokia 6275i for another two weeks.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

16gb white


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

16 g black!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

16GB White


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

16GB PROJECT (RED) Edition

I mean...

8GB Black


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

16GB Black for me and 8GB for the gf.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

16GB White


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

Black 16G ... wow...exceeded my (high) expectations!


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

Ive got a black 16gb
and im selling an old 8gb


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

wilecoyote said:


> Black 16G ... wow...exceeded my (high) expectations!


Same here! I expected the world, and got it!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

maximusbibicus said:


> Same here! I expected the world, and got it!


So technically it _met_, not _exceeded_, your expectations. Otherwise you would have got the universe! :heybaby:


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

16GB White sir!


----------



## koreancabbage (Aug 1, 2008)

16GB white BRaP BraP!


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

16GB BLACK. We need a poll for this.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

awaiting 16GB black this week, current owner of 1st gen 8GB ( passing to wife when 16GB arrives).


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

16GB Black - exceeded my expectations - loving the 'data anywhere' aspect of it.


----------



## RedLightning (Apr 9, 2007)

8 gig wanted 16 obviously but made the choice to have one on July 11th instead.

will likely upgrade to a 16 when things calm down a bit...


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

16gb Black since day 1.


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

Both my wife and I have 8GB Black 3Gs and couldn't imagine life without them. They have made our current trip to California incredibly easy!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I still have my day-one 1st gen iPhone 4GB, which I still love.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

uPhone said:


> So technically it _met_, not _exceeded_, your expectations. Otherwise you would have got the universe! :heybaby:


now that would be kick-ass!


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

After an ordeal of ordering one from Rogers, my Black 16Gb arrived last Friday. Minus the battery life, I think it's fantastic.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

1 - 16gb Black


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

*iPhone*

me - 1 16GB black since day 1
my wife - 1 16 GB black since day 1

We got the only two black 16's the store had for Rogers. Guy behind us in line; not happy. Luckily we were first in line. He kept trying to get my wife to trade him for the white 16 he had to settle for. She wanted no part of it. LOL

I'm not impressed with the battery life of the phones though. Even with wifi, bluetooth and location services turned off it is not impressive. The BlackBerry I had previously far surpasses the iPhone in battery performance. But not in anything else.  So it's worth it.

n&e, m&c


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

16GB white and it's awesome


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

3G 16G White July 11 Fido with unlimited city plan.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

16gb white


----------



## sands989 (May 3, 2007)

i do, and I love it.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

16GB White here... crack free


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

8gb 1st gen, and 8gb 3G


----------



## Flint123 (Nov 23, 2007)

Black 8GB 3G


----------



## Fisto (Nov 27, 2003)

16 GB Black Beauty. I love it!!!


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

Original 8Gb since November 2007, upgraded 1.1.4 / jailbroken.
Mine is metal body:lmao:


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

16GB black since launch day


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

8gb black iPhone 3G

Too bad, this wasn't done in poll format...would give a better visual tally of which iPhone is selling best.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

8gb black iPhone 3G for me too.


----------



## Peaker44 (Jan 25, 2008)

16 gig White


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

*Roll call! Who owns an iPhone now.*

Added poll.

Use a 16GB white here.


----------



## MBPlover (Oct 22, 2006)

1 16gb white, it's still fingerprint prone but not as bad as the black iPhone.


----------



## koreancabbage (Aug 1, 2008)

well since its including the old iPhone

4GB original
16GB White 3G


----------



## Q-Kid-Kowalsky (Aug 3, 2008)

jeez, i wish! It is way too expensive. I don't want to pay any more than $60 a month for a phone bill. If they drop the price of the plan, I might buy one. I really want an iPhone, cuz they are so neat with their touch pads and stuff. But, 1st, I don't have a job. 2nd, I am 14, and 3rd, my parents WONT PAY!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Q-Kid-Kowalsky said:


> jeez, i wish! It is way too expensive. I don't want to pay any more than $60 a month for a phone bill. If they drop the price of the plan, I might buy one. I really want an iPhone, cuz they are so neat with their touch pads and stuff. But, 1st, I don't have a job. 2nd, I am 14, and 3rd, my parents WONT PAY!


You don't have to choose the iPhone value plans - you can choose one of their other voice plans and the $30 data plan (or no data plan) if necessary. Search the forums as there are more than enough threads here on ehMac that deal with that exact question than you can shake a stick at. Anyway, back on topic!

Good to see the poll is helping out - I'm surprised at how much more popular the 16GB version is compared to the 8GB version.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

1 16gb white 
1 original 8gb


----------



## Hurrchuk (Jul 24, 2008)

8gb 3G


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

8 GB (7.02GB for me) 3G.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

I own a 16 GB black. Placed an order on the phone with Rogers a week ago Sunday, was told they are out of stock and would take 10 days to get one. It arrived 3 days later on the Wednesday.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

8gb Black for me.

The 16gb was slightly out of my price range, and they only had white ones left on launch day.

8gb is plenty for me though!


----------



## mrt_mcfly (Oct 25, 2005)

16 GB original iphone.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

okcomputer said:


> 8gb Black for me.
> 
> The 16gb was slightly out of my price range, and they only had white ones left on launch day.
> 
> 8gb is plenty for me though!


Similar story for me. After having waited six hours on launch day they only had one 8GB left and no 16s. There was no way I would be walking out of there that day phoneless, so I took the 8. 16 was my preference but 8 works just fine.

Plus, after a month with it (and a couple of scratches) I can't do without my battle-hardened little guy


----------



## smyler67 (Jun 18, 2008)

16 GB Black 

And it is awesome!


----------



## Bryce (Dec 26, 2007)

*Very basic, very cheap, very old-fashioned*

Ironically have just replaced my ancient 3 watt bag phone
with a new very thin Samsung mobile phone.
I use a cell/mobile maybe twice a week, if that? 
So my plan is the Bell Solo plan, as it was with the bag phone.
$25.00 plus tax a month, and by the end of 30 days I usually
have time remaining.

I do not need to be connected all of the time, as some 
of this world seem to desire. 

Mind the the iPhone does seem like a nice toy; but as with
many things of this world do you really require this to survive?

Oh, and a PS...the Bell Cellular system is not compatible
with the Rogers systems as I understand.

Is there any place I may be directed to review the differences;
more for the sake of curiousity?


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

8 gb 2g iphone


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

16G Black, I wish there was 32G. I am sure by Christmas Apple will release 32G, may be 64G :greedy:


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

16GB white, got on the first day


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Bryce said:


> Ironically have just replaced my ancient 3 watt bag phone
> with a new very thin Samsung mobile phone.
> I use a cell/mobile maybe twice a week, if that?
> So my plan is the Bell Solo plan, as it was with the bag phone.
> ...


Man, you should've ditched that bag phone years ago... seriously. I know the studies haven't proven completely yet the long term affects of using cell phones, but if 1.6w is the limit these days, then 3 watts is definitely can't be good for you...


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have an original 8GB iPhone from the launch last year, and my 16GB Black iPhone 3G is in the mail.


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

16Gb black - first day


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

waiting patiently for 32gb version...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

It will be here this week (I hope, touch wood, fingers crossed)... 8G Black...


----------



## alexg2007 (Sep 16, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> It will be here this week (I hope, touch wood, fingers crossed)... 8G Black...


I hope you mean "knock wood" instead of touch wood? Cause last time i checked, touching wood, doesn't do anything but occasionally give you splinters.


----------

